# New member and her clan



## erina (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new on the forum and since I introduced myself in the new members area, I thought I should also introduct my two cats as well.

Moxie (so named because that is her personality) is the calico and Gabby (so named because he's very chatty) is the handsome orange fellow.

Both of them were rescues and keep me very entertained. In fact, I have written a couple of short articles about the two of them, which you can read here -

Testimonies: Love/hate relationships with cats - by Erin Ahmed - Helium
Pet stories: How my cats got their names - by Erin Ahmed - Helium

Looking forward to meeting a few fellow cat-lovers and their furry companions!

Erin


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to you all.

Love the hugging photo soooooooo cute!!!!!


----------

